# lost dvd drive in vista



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i lost my dvd drive driver in vista. i was trying to install my printer, and when i went to my computer to open the cd, there was no drive icon. so i went to the hardware manager and there was the yellow icon on the drive. it said that there was a problem with the driver and it could not be loaded, plz reinstall/update driver. i tried, but it kept giving me the same error. so what can i do to get it working again? i'm guessing it got blown away when i was trying to get nero to work. but i still had the drive after i uninstalled nero. any ideas.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd uninstall the hardware from the add/remove hardware menu and then reboot. Windows should decide it's never seen it before and reinstall it for you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall the drive from the device manager reboot and let windows reinstall
if no good check you can still see it in the bios


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

goto the yellow icon then clik update driver then, install from a list...,dont search...etc,etc


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

@gtjr_ph, that was the first thing i did, and thats when it keeps telling me there was a problem, and the driver won't load.
as for the rest, it does show up in the bios, and works fine when i boot into xp. i tried the uninstall, and reboot, and same problem. so i went to ms's support site and did some searching. i found a file that talked about a drive not showing up after an install of xp. it had something to do with xp installing the wrong driver, and not being able to then later install the correct one. after following the instructions on editing the reg, and rebooting, my drive showed up and started working again. when i get home, and if i remember, i'll get the link out of my history and post it here for the future.


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

this is the link,

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320553/en-us


----------



## 1103.9TDI (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey sinclair_tm, I have this problem continually after loading MobiTV onto a vista laptop; has been to HP tech support agents twice!, for a labottomy!......gtjr_ph's link doesn't work!, was your link different?......cheers...Gerry.


----------



## 1103.9TDI (Jan 15, 2008)

.........or, did anyone copy and paste the guts of the link?, if so, maybe you wouldn't mind posting the solution here..........


----------

